# Who Likes Bunnies?? Poll



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Who likes bunnies?? This is the poll to go with the forum "Who likes bunnies?" Here is a link to the thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=307938


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I think they're delicious (rabbit stew)
R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

rickey,you'd probably eat the easter bunny if you could.lol.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I absolutely adore rabbits!!!! I have always wanted one as a pet but unfortunately I live in the only state in Australia that owning rabbits in illegal:evil: which is such a shame. Wild rabbits are really overpopulated here which is the reasoning behind the ban but I wish our state would follow the others (where rabbits used to be banned but no longer are) and allow desexed micro-chipped pets.

Because I cannot get rabbits  I am going to get some Guinea pigs instead, I really love piggies too but still wish we could have rabbits. I love Dwarf Lops.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got a Lionhead... She is sometimes cranky but overall I do love her :-D


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I love all rabbits but especially dwarf lops and Siamese/Himalayan coloured bunnies.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to go to the laptop to see who DOESNT like bunnies....



sandybottom said:


> rickey,you'd probably eat the easter bunny if you could.lol.


I worked at a French restaurant for a little while and we served rabbit for Easter every year. Came in a porcelain pot that had a top that looked like a rabbit laying down.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

"Shhh. Be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits" 
Rick


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

I once had a Siamese of sorts.. He was my bunny's brother, and ran away this summer.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is his sister, who is a good little girl...sometimes


----------

